# Local 134 ranking letters?



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

It's been about 13 yrs since I've been in your position, but from what I recall it took awhile before I heard anything from them. You could always call the school @ (708) 389-1340 and ask them the eta of the letters


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

after the test they told my son 2-4 weeks they told me 4-6 weeks but I know the class is July 1st. I was considering calling the school but they said don't call the school and the people in the office are hit or miss on being helpful.


----------



## tojm84 (May 17, 2014)

I'm also anxious for my results from the April test, good to know I'm not the only one. I'm guessing by the end of May.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

400 people took that test so I am nervous. I know the class in July will be from this test. I am thinking there was enough people to cover the next 4 or 5 classes.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

Letters went out today


----------



## tojm84 (May 17, 2014)

Received my letters today, I put in for both A and C. Ranked in 200's for A, and in the 70's for C. Kind of deflated because I thought I did much better, but you never know. Here's to staying positive! Good luck to you on your results!


----------



## Boostin (May 22, 2014)

I got mine today, thought I did better than I scored


----------



## Boostin (May 22, 2014)

Fatdaddy said:


> 400 people took that test so I am nervous. I know the class in July will be from this test. I am thinking there was enough people to cover the next 4 or 5 classes.


Only 400 people took the test for the whole year? How did you find this out?


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

I guess they got the letters out yesterday the lady said it wouldn't be till today. My son and I have not got ours yet.


The 400 was told to me by the test admin the day I took my test.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

tojm84 said:


> Received my letters today, I put in for both A and C. Ranked in 200's for A, and in the 70's for C. Kind of deflated because I thought I did much better, but you never know. Here's to staying positive! Good luck to you on your results!


Wish I did the application for communications since you only had to test once and pay only one fee

Maybe you will get in the Oct or Jan class


----------



## tojm84 (May 17, 2014)

A few thoughts,

1. For starters, anyway the cards fall (no pun intended) I hope you lads did better than I.

2. I'm curious to know how the rankings are made. As far as I know this quarterly testing thing is new, and so how do they rank the April test takers against (let's just say) the July test takers. Are the rankings for each class start date. In other words, will April test takers be ranked for a July class, and will July test takers be ranked for an October class, and so on?

3. I'm curious to know if you boys put in for just A cards or C cards or A and C cards. I put in for both. I ranked much higher on C, and I wonder if that's because no one tested for C or if my "aptitude" is better suited for C, I doubt it.

4. I know it's based on demand, but anyone have a clue as to a common class size and to what degree 134 is taking on. 

Once again, best of luck lads.


----------



## Boostin (May 22, 2014)

My rank was horrible if it was based off 400 people I got 367  and going for my A card, I guess all we can do now is wait for the next letter. Good luck all


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

There was at least 448 people because my son ranked 448 and I ranked 353. He only had 7 points less than me so that shows you how tight it was when 7 points is 100 slots.

I only went for A because I didnt think of trying for C. I kick myself now wonder if I can make out the application and be added to that list as well


----------



## tojm84 (May 17, 2014)

Don't sweat, 7 points or 100 spots probably equates to how many kids dad's own shops. Here's to drug tests cutting that list down! (jk)


----------



## Boostin (May 22, 2014)

I called today to find out how many people took the test and they said it was around 500


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I scored 1 when i took it. 

a program pays more, and you will work your entire program
But if you get laid off, you will probably need to find a new career

c program pays less, but work is more constant due to doing fire alarm work


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

wonder how many they will take for the class each time


----------



## Aaron4686 (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm ranked 32 for C card, and my friend is ranked number 1. He starts orientation tomorrow. I have yet to receive a letter yet, I'm guessing they are weeding out people that don't pass the background check/drug test. I've heard the classes are usuallly 25-30 people per class.


----------



## tojm84 (May 17, 2014)

Just an update, a friend of mine told me the that 80 guys were called for A Card school, 79 made it through. Don't know how many they called for C card.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

I was told as time goes on more people will fall off the list cause they changed their mind or found a job.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

Mean while as I wait for a letter I may apply for the Iron workers Apprenticeship for Local 444


----------



## Boostin (May 22, 2014)

Got my 2nd letter and I wasn't accepted I'm going to retest and get a better rank


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

I kept my rank it was not good but don't see myself doing better. I do wish I applied for communications as well but oh well.


----------



## Boostin (May 22, 2014)

I re took the test


----------



## TheBit (Jul 25, 2014)

Boostin, you feel you did better the second time around? I just took the test too, but feel I'm going to have to test again. Going to see what the letter says. I let the reading section get me because of the time, otherwise I would have scored high.


----------



## Boostin (May 22, 2014)

I feeling did better this time, reading sucked I felt my self rushing and I was getting mad


----------



## TheBit (Jul 25, 2014)

Good to hear! I was caught off guard with that section...Time was slim, had I known that I would have changed my approach.


----------



## Boostin (May 22, 2014)

Yea it sucked I'm sure you did good! Good lick


----------



## Aaron4686 (Nov 3, 2008)

My friend that was ranked number one told me they only took two C cards from this past orientation. He's in a class of 13, and the other 11 are from people that took the test last year. He said that it's not set in stone that they will have a class this fall, and more likely would be next summer.


----------



## TheBit (Jul 25, 2014)

Aaron4686 said:


> My friend that was ranked number one told me they only took two C cards from this past orientation. He's in a class of 13, and the other 11 are from people that took the test last year. He said that it's not set in stone that they will have a class this fall, and more likely would be next summer.


So what is their next step? They invite you to orientation, then hire from those that were there? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Aaron4686 (Nov 3, 2008)

They making you do some crazy PT like its the miltary, then carry 100lbs of pipe, and go up and down a latter carrying tools. Those who aren't interested after can leave; otherwise they offer you the apprenticeship.


----------



## TheBit (Jul 25, 2014)

Ok thanks! That shouldn't be too bad as long as you've been through something like that.


----------



## Aaron4686 (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't posted on here for a while, but I got tired of the waiting game with 134 and applied to 701. I just got a letter on April 6th (my birthday) that I was accepted into the program. Happy birthday to me lol. Anyway I wish all of you gents good luck. I'm super excited for this opportunity!


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

Aaron4686 said:


> I haven't posted on here for a while, but I got tired of the waiting game with 134 and applied to 701. I just got a letter on April 6th (my birthday) that I was accepted into the program. Happy birthday to me lol. Anyway I wish all of you gents good luck. I'm super excited for this opportunity!


congrats I am still sitting on 134 while working my regular job. I started at around 320 after so long waiting (about a year) I am in the mid 100s


----------



## Boostin (May 22, 2014)

I'm still waiting as well I was originally 278 and now I'm 178 haha


----------

